# my 2 lads!



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

this is Ratatouille and Raviolli!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha, they're beautiful and such funny little expressive faces!

How do you tell them apart though?


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute, and I love the names! LOL!


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks! 
one is slightly fatter than the other! and is also more lazy! so i know the one who jumps straight out for a cuddle is Ratatouille!! ha ha!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

so cute!! I love dumbos ::dreamy sigh::


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

They're so adorable!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

awwww... mine are named remi and gusteau haha


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Adorable little boys.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww i love dumbos. and the neames are really cool!


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Oooh, I love their colors! They are so cute ^^


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

LOVE the names! <3 they are adorible. I love how in the first picture they are giving the 'I'm cute, love me" faces!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, what little cuties!


----------

